# Pages sur iphone



## andrefarmer (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, je rencontre un souci avec pages pour iphone, la synchro via icloud est active pourtant rien ne se passe, avez vous le meme cas? des idées?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Il faut Mountain Lion pour que ça fonctionne.


----------

